# teething



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

can we give puppys bonjela??
done some research on line
some say yes some say no??
any resons why not????
boycie s gums sore and few loose teeth
i have other things to try but want to give him some soothers
any suggestions 
many thanks
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get a dish cloth tie a not in the middle soak it and pop it in the freezer, or give him a couple of ice cubes to play with if you have wooden or tiled floors, or a frozen corrot strip. 

the fozen stuff is a natural anasthetic and lots of fun the chew. iv never had to use bongella on any of my girls. 


oh if you have a rope toy you might be able to soke that and put it in the freezer.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks kendal
will try all that
dont want another restless night and really want to ease his pain
i have given him a new knotted dish cloth frozen
he doesnt know what to do lol
but he loves the frozen kong
thanks again your a star
marzy
xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol you might need to ply with it with him maby try and get him to tugg it lol to be honest ive never realy had a problem with my lot teathing. i only just notised yesterday delta has to big teeth coming thrugh.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

good ideas will remember those.... good luck Marzy x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

many thanks
think he had bug too
hes been iffy with food but is ok today
hows pearl
marzy
x


----------

